# Help With Used Watch Value



## BL76 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was given this used watch some time ago as a gift but as it's not really to my taste I have never used it and am now considering selling it to buy myself a nice watch for Christmas!

If anyone can give me some idea what it's worth I would very much appreciate it so that I know roughly what to ask for.

All I know is that it's a gold Omega Constellation. As you can see from the pics it has a scratch on the front and the back is worn out so not sure how much it would fetch.

Thanks!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BL76 said:


> Hi everyone, I was given this used watch some time ago as a gift but as it's not really to my taste I have never used it and am now considering selling it to buy myself a nice watch for Christmas!
> 
> If anyone can give me some idea what it's worth I would very much appreciate it so that I know roughly what to ask for.
> 
> ...





















We dont really do valuations, My suggestion would be to try Ebay as most things find their level on there.

regards

Gary

OH and welcome


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would suggest that's a gold plated watch not solid gold anyhow as the caseback is stainless steel?

Solid gold Omegas of that era with gold bracelets have been fetching mega bucks in my local auction (1k plus) however I doubt you'd see much more than Â£150/200 for yours


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## BL76 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm, I guess I'll have to take it to someone to confirm which bits are gold etc and what grade so I can provide a proper description if I sell on ebay


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No one on The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork, will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites.

A valuation for Insurance purposes can normally only be given by a reputable and qualified watchmaker.

Additionally, in this instance, your watch looks to be *not* in the best of condition from the photographs, plus the cost of a service by the Makers or an Authorised Dealer may well exceed the value of the watch itself, and those costs may not be recoverable in a final sales value.

On behalf of the Forum


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

likely to be 14k gold cap, ss back with gold cap conservatory logo


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

most auctionhouses have valuation days or try searching on the net for something the same or similar that will give you a rough idea dont forget condition comes into the price, working or not,damage etc. happy hunting


----------



## BL76 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful replies


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> likely to be 14k gold cap, ss back with gold cap conservatory logo


+ 1 on that definately not gold but gold capped

cheers

Andy


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree will be gold plated as it has a stainless steel back, still a nice watch but not worth a great amount of money .


----------

